# Damn I Really Missed This Deal I'm Pissed Off



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Shall leave out the first picture since it contains the vendors name


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

While I was playing with sports cards, reading comics, riding my bike and hating girls, this was going on, now I feel even worse

Early Bird $27.95

Caribbean $50.00

Jet $40

:cry2:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Phonalarm, want one of those too 

Come to think of it girls were the beginning of all my problems damn them lol


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have 8 of the O&W's shown  but not at the prices shown :cry2:

Mike


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

You should see Rolex prices from the same period. 650$ for a 2 tone Datejust.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Been into the beers wife is out. Searched for a time machine all I could find was this


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

$40 for a selectron chrono :cry2:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow thats ruined my day :cry2:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> Come to think of it girls were the beginning of all my problems damn them lol


No, mate; bless 'em all...

$32 for a Grand Prix ..... sigh....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bugger those prices where rock bottom


----------

